# The next in Ghillie suits?



## YeOldFootman (18 Sep 2006)

http://home.att.net/~militaryillus/id72.htm

"Hey, do you remember seeing that pile of wood we passed here in the desert?"


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Sep 2006)

It's actualy a very intresting concept worth exploring. I know many a sniper or recce guy that would just use the surrounding material to add to his concealment but as we all know in a haste sometimes you make do with what you have and having that "could" come in handy...


----------



## p_imbeault (18 Sep 2006)

Wow, I wonder if its really as lightweight and durable as the claims are. Very cool, although I think it would be awkward to move around.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (18 Sep 2006)

I find this really cool and funny.  
 It's something from a cartoon.  Is the Canadian or US army adopting this ?


----------



## YeOldFootman (18 Sep 2006)

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> I find this really cool and funny.
> It's something from a cartoon.  Is the Canadian or US army adopting this ?



It's an aftermarket kit site.  At first the appearance and design had me thinking it was a joke.

And yes, I do agree this could be an interesting concept.  Under a pile of debris may probably be the last place you'd think to look for an enemy.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Sep 2006)

Knowing the scrounging habits of the third world, expect your sniper to be picked up and quickly Incorporated into a nearby building.


----------



## gottyfunk (18 Sep 2006)

well until the predator camo comes into the stream than i guess this is a step. ummmm but ya that pile oooo wood was really fake looking. I bet that the thermal aspect hasnt been looked at yet. imagine a cattle pasture..? or some that plastic poo or vomit from the old novelty store. applications are endless....lol ;D


----------



## paracowboy (18 Sep 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Knowing the scrounging habits of the third world, expect your sniper to be picked up and quickly Incorporated into a nearby building.


especially with the lack of wood in A-stan.


----------



## *star (18 Sep 2006)

I'd bet if you sent an e-mail to the makers of this site, you would recieve a quick response;


....of half a dozen army guys rolling on the ground, laughing themselves silly, at your apparent gullibility.


----------



## Klc (19 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> especially with the lack of wood in A-stan.



Whatabout piles of bricks?  ;D

The last couple didn't look half bad... Whatabout the rock helmet?


----------



## Blunt Object (20 Sep 2006)

Here's a great Urban Ghillie suit.


----------



## YeOldFootman (22 Sep 2006)

Blunt Object said:
			
		

> Here's a great Urban Ghillie suit.



Is that an allusion to Solid Snake?


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Sep 2006)

*!*


----------



## boondocksaint (23 Sep 2006)

did anyone see the pic's of the Israeli's with their new helmet covers? does anyone know the background on them?

they looked.....really not kewl, but if they're using them there must be a reason


----------



## KevinB (23 Sep 2006)

They have been using some pretty "unusual" ones for a while.

Former member "pappy" had posted some of the Israeli helmets from the 70's with those.


----------



## Rice0031 (23 Sep 2006)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> *!*


"Just a box!"


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (24 Sep 2006)

boondocksaint said:
			
		

> did anyone see the pic's of the Israeli's with their new helmet covers? does anyone know the background on them?
> 
> they looked.....really not kewl, but if they're using them there must be a reason



The covers are ment to screw up the head's shape. Exactly why they're wearing them with out  other camoflauge is for them to answer.


----------



## medaid (24 Sep 2006)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> *!*




'Huh?! What Was That?!'


----------



## Falange (8 Feb 2007)

boondocksaint said:
			
		

> did anyone see the pic's of the Israeli's with their new helmet covers? does anyone know the background on them?
> 
> they looked.....really not kewl, but if they're using them there must be a reason



Yeah they are called the "Mitznefet" (Clown) helmet covers... and were the only piece of camo that Israeli soldiers have received in the last 30 years... oh but they are reversible so that makes them special


----------



## JesseWZ (10 Feb 2007)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> Watch out for the picnic table, it can drop a man at 600 yards.


 :rofl:
+1 Gravy


----------

